# Ossabaw buck



## deadend (Dec 15, 2011)

Killed this buck last week on Ossabaw chasing a doe shortly after daylight.  He had every tree under 5" rubbed over a 150 acre area.  5.5 or 6.5 years old.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 16, 2011)

Great buck, great scenery.  Doesn't get better.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## TJay (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats on a fine island buck.  Ossabaw is a cool place to hunt for sure.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice buck deadend! Certainly the biggest taken on the hunt. We decided to stay in that morning due to the rain and wind hitting the tarp. Turned out to be a fairly nice morning.

There were some rumors of a boat being swamped coming from Ossabaw and we were hoping it wasn't ya'll. Sounded like a bigger boat had made some pretty big waves that swamped it.


----------



## deadend (Dec 16, 2011)

Danny Leigh said:


> Nice buck deadend! Certainly the biggest taken on the hunt. We decided to stay in that morning due to the rain and wind hitting the tarp. Turned out to be a fairly nice morning.
> 
> There were some rumors of a boat being swamped coming from Ossabaw and we were hoping it wasn't ya'll. Sounded like a bigger boat had made some pretty big waves that swamped it.



Oh yeah that was us!  Makes for a good story but we're no worse for wear.


----------



## GMARK (Dec 19, 2011)

*nice*

Great Ossabaw Island buck.  Congrats!  Thanks for sharing the pics too.  Ossabaw is a beautiful place.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 19, 2011)

Fine buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Echo (Dec 19, 2011)

Great island buck and nice pics! Congrats!


----------



## tournament fisher (Dec 19, 2011)

thats a very fine coastal deer for sure


----------



## madison daniel (Dec 19, 2011)

did u happen to kill that buck any were close to track 18 east


----------



## deadend (Dec 19, 2011)

madison daniel said:


> did u happen to kill that buck any were close to track 18 east



Nope!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome island deer man! That is a trophy for that part of the world! Congrats!!!


----------



## rockwalker (Dec 19, 2011)

good lookin buck for sure!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 19, 2011)

Fine buck and beautiful scenery. Almost as beautiful as Cohutta


----------



## deadend (Dec 19, 2011)

whitetailfreak said:


> Fine buck and beautiful scenery. Almost as beautiful as Cohutta



Heck of a lot easier walk.  The lack of pain involved makes it seem like cheatin'.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 20, 2011)

Heck of nice island buck...I killed one back some 15 years or so ago now on a parent/child hunt that was probably about 20 inches smaller.  

BTW, what's the specs on that gun/scope you got there?  That your dope sheet you got taped to the side?


----------



## DSGB (Dec 20, 2011)

Great buck and beautiful scenery!


----------



## Ole Crip (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice


----------



## deadend (Dec 20, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Heck of nice island buck...I killed one back some 15 years or so ago now on a parent/child hunt that was probably about 20 inches smaller.
> 
> BTW, what's the specs on that gun/scope you got there?  That your dope sheet you got taped to the side?



Faux Ti 700 .243ai.  105amax moly @ 3125fps. RL17 @ 44gr, ww brass, win lr.  Leupy VXIII 3.5-10x40 M1 elevation, Talley LW, JBM ballistics printed to 1k.  I've only ran it out to 700yds on steel so far. It don't disappoint.


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice.....factory 700 barrel?  Is that some type of brake?

I've got a .280ai that doesn't disappoint either.


----------



## deadend (Dec 20, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> Very nice.....factory 700 barrel?  Is that some type of brake?
> 
> I've got a .280ai that doesn't disappoint either.



Factory rechamber job.  Shoots like a laser but chamber ended up slightly out of round compromising brass life.  Soon to go out for a new 21" 1:8 in same contour.  That's just tape over the muzzle keepin' the runway clear for takeoff.


----------



## mountain cat (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## Buck Dropper (Jan 19, 2012)

Awesome coastal buck! Love his brow tines. Hopefully I'll get to hunt the island next year.


----------



## jf950y (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice deer . Like your camp setup too.


----------



## timberghost78 (Mar 2, 2012)

nice buck. that sure is a fine place to be.


----------

